# Have you gone through the ice? Share your story.



## jpcnorthwood (Mar 17, 2008)

I have never done it but I am very careful. I have noticed that I am getting braver and need help rebuilding my respect for the ice and water.

I am not the only one, I see a couple post of people go through just recently. 

Share your story and help us out.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

In the back basin at Metro Beach. Millions guys fishing towards the docks on the right and I walk straight out from the parking lot and go through.

Two idiots on shore watched me and just stood there and did nothing. I had camo army pants tucked into some insulated boots and they don't breath so they filled with air and saved my life. My feet kept hitting the ice in front of me, so once I realized that, I swung my legs behind me and boosted myself out. I would say I was in the water a total of 2 minutes.

Another guy fishing off of Black River went through coming my way, and some woman reported me drowning, so the County dive team searched for hours for me until I seen the 6pm news report and called in to tell them I was safe.

They found all of my gear and I had news trucks at my house and was the butt of jokes on Drew and Mike on Monday morning.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

I went through years ago on a small lake that was surrounded by woods. I was only waist deep but I learned something that I hadn't thought about. The bottom doesn't freeze!:yikes: It was a muck bottom and as I fought to break the ice on my way back to shore I sunk fast into the bottom. Just something I had never thought about.


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

I was stuck in the same type of muck last Monday. 1' of water and 2' of muck is no joke if you're by yourself. Luckily I was'nt but it could of been a bad deal in that shallow of water.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

As a youngster, my buddies and I got wet quite a few times. The older I get the less I like thin ice. The most memorable dunking was just before Christmas back in about 79. Used to walk across the lake to ride the bus with my buddy. In the morning, I did just that. We had a good 2 to 3 inches of clear hard ice and had been fishing for a few days. That night after basketball practice, I decide to skate across the lake to my buddy's house. Pitch black dark and snowing hard...I skated a little too close to what we called turtle rock. Wind had blown like crazy all day and the open water around the rock had blown open a 10 to 15 foot seam that was about 30 or 40 yards long. Skated right into open water. Luckily I did not have a bunch of heavy clothes on...the adrenaline kicked in and I was up on top of the ice in about 10 or 15 seconds. Skated the rest of the way to my bud's house and peeled off my frozen jeans in front of their fireplace. Water was probably only 6 to 8 feet deep where I went in, but I dont think any part of my body ever got below about 3 feet. Learned a lot about what high wind can do to good ice in a short time that day.


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

I went in to my knee last year at the LLWC trout derby. There was a good 12+" of ice everywhere except where I stepped . Luckily, I was leading the way for our group, wearing knee high rubber boots, and none of the ol' fellas stepped in it and broke a hip. Or my little sister...We'd still be lookin for her.  ....Eh..maybe not. :lol:


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

4 1/2 miles out in sag bay.quad spent the nite in the drink.long cold ride in on buddys quad. Went across an area that was open a few days ealier and refroze.fished 200 yrds away all All day on a foot of ice. Taught me a lesson for sure.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

A couple of years back my buddy and I took the snowmobiles out of Palmer Rd. Went out a couple of miles and stopped to decide where to go. As i was standing there for a minute or so the ice gave way beneith me and I caught myself be my elbows. I luckally popped right back up as my buddy starred in amazement. It happened so fast I still can't believe it either, I was up to my neck and if I hadn't caught myself I wouldn't be typing this today. Really scarry! Now I stay inside the first pressure crack.


----------



## kjpenka1 (Jan 30, 2009)

4 or 5 years ago on the Kawkawlin River. I was probably the first person to ride on it after it froze. There was 5 or 6 inches of ice. I slowed down and got off my 3 wheeler to take a closer look at an area by a bridge that typically has crappy ice each year (which was stupid, I probably would have skipped over and never new the difference if I stayed on the 3 wheeler, or at least had something to hang onto). As I creeped closer to the bridge I immediately fell through up to and even dunking my head a little bit. I still had my helmet on so I chucked that off really fast and It must have been adrenaline but it took me about 3 seconds after that to heave myself onto the ice and roll towards shore. Hitched a ride home with the owner of a local grocery store and warmed up and got dressed for work. Heard a knock at the door, was a couple of police officers; said a lady called in saying she saw someone go through and not come out, they followed my wet footprints to the store I guess and tracked me down to see if I was alright.


----------



## jpcnorthwood (Mar 17, 2008)

hunter121 said:


> Oh, thank God I can grow a beard and am uninterested in picking up other men on message forums!


I don't get it? What does that mean? Is someone trying to hit on you and your beard fought them off like it's Chuck Norris?:yikes:


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Went through on Brest Bay in 12 fow,stepped in a perfect 4x4' hole that was skimmed over with about an inch of snow on it.10" of ice everywhere and have no idea what that hole was for or how it got there.Went all the way under and caught the spud bar on the ice,scared the crap out of me.My friends drug me out and that long walk back to shore was miserable.That was just over 40 years ago and is something I hope I never have to go through again..


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

Worst one was on the Muskegon River, ice was good, but on the river there are thin spots randomly. Well I found one, only one leg went all the way through and I caught myself. I knew if I went all the way in I would of been a goner, esp with that river and it all iced up.


----------



## kodiak33 (Jan 20, 2007)

jpcnorthwood said:


> I don't get it? What does that mean? Is someone trying to hit on you and your beard fought them off like it's Chuck Norris?:yikes:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## EZHOOPS (Feb 6, 2008)

When I was young and stupid, my buddy and I fished the canals near n.river rd on about 2" of ice no kidding. Walked out and it was cracking like crazy but it always cracks so didn't think much of it. We were able to walk out fish and catch many fish,on the way back the ice had cracked so much due to us walking thru that it didn't hold and we both went in. The water was only 3ft deep but it was scary as hell as I couldn't get out. I learned that no matter how deep falling thru is serious. I was trapped in the water for about 5 min up to my chest. I would have given anything for ice awls. Another thing is because I was in the canals. I needed to find a way up and over the canal wall to dry land. I was eventually able to break thru the ice with my elbows and shins to get to canal wall, luckily there was a ladder built into the canal wall. EMS got me walking down the street, body temp was 89 degree and my head never got wet.

I am now very careful, I always carry awls, and always plan an escape route. It's been 11 yrs and I still am debating wearing an inflatable life jacket.


----------



## kjpenka1 (Jan 30, 2009)

It took me awhile to wisen up. That last story was the last time I went in and the scariest. Before that I had went in a few times on the same river and each time was related to a motor vehicle. I put a quad through at night in the same spot by that bridge. Many people were snowmobiling and skipped over it but the quad just sunk. It sunk slowly enough that I was able to hop off onto good ice. I reached down and hung onto it by the rack on the back of the quad. Found a rope in the back compartment and tied it to the quad to hang onto it. Wasn't too hard to hang onto because the quad naturally floated just a little bit. I could almost lift it up onto the ice, if I would have had a few more people we may have been able to lift it up over the ice. A guy on a snowmobile stopped to see if I was alright. Used his cell phone to call my dad.

My cousin went by on his quad, close to the same spot, almost went in but just made it through. Parked his quad and stood out by us. Was still trying to get the quad out when I slipped and sunk up to my head. The guy on the snowmobile gave me a hand and pulled me out. My dad showed up on snowmobile and took me back home, damn that was a cold ride. Got warmed up and put on some clothes and we all drove back to the bridge, and brought my uncle with us along with another rope and a stepladder. My poor cousin was there the whole time hanging onto the quad by a rope.

My uncle is kind of a hothead so pure adrenaline allowed him to pull the quad out pretty much by himself using the ladder as a lever. Amazingly when we drained and replaced all the fluids and tinkered with it for a bit the quad start up and ran okay. Ran funny until all the water boiled out of the exhaust.

Another time me and the same cousin rode the same quad that went through and an old snowmobile the opposite way on the river. Put both of them through in about 3 feet of water. It wasn't all that cold out and we had plenty of adrenaline so we never got cold. We waded around in the water for awhile trying to figure out how to go about getting them out. A few guys on snowmobiles came zooming up then saw us and stopped. They helped us pull the quad and snowmobile out onto the shore. We pushed them back to my house. 

The snowmobile ran a bit and eventually seized up from water in the crankcase, it was only 50 bucks anyway but it was a nice engine. Did the same procedure on the quad. Something to be said for that 4x4 yamaha 250 (grizzly I think?). It has been in 3 times and still runs good. Man I was stupid.


----------



## hunterjon313 (Feb 13, 2011)

Went in last season walkin out to Airport Bay in the canal, It was still dark and luckly it was only chest deep and I got out in seconds, good thing we were close to the truck too, but ruined my cell phone and my cousin still complains about how long it took him to dry his truck seat. I got home and told my wife I fell through, she was kinda freakin out but by this time I was laughin about it though lol, I will never forget her face after I stripped off my wet cloths and put on my dry long johns, my extra bibs, boots and coat and headed out the door to another fishin hole still before dawn.. she thought I was nuts..lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sandman_iac (Jan 27, 2009)

have me re-evaluating my approach to ice fishing. That sounds scary.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Went in 2 years ago up to my waist on Grand Lake. Was in about 7 fow when I felt a leg start go through, managed to kick the other leg out wide enough that I only went in part way. Dad and neighbor were out a ways further and I was walking in. Managed to climb out. The only problem was it was the weekend it was -20 wind chill. Everything that was wet froze immediately. Stripped in front of the neighbor's wife to her confusion. Won't go out without awls anymore. Still second guess it in the middle of winter. Scared me a bit.


----------



## jpcnorthwood (Mar 17, 2008)

What goes through your mind as you are going through?


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

jpcnorthwood said:


> What goes through your mind as you are going through?


Cold shock.....I forgot to mention that I had hooked my arms out so I never went all the way under but supported myself under my arms. 

I really am surprised that I got out as easily as I did.


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

jpcnorthwood said:


> What goes through your mind as you are going through?


Oh *****!


----------



## jpcnorthwood (Mar 17, 2008)

Little Roober said:


> Oh *****!


That is what I was thinking last week when I was in my shanty and the ice popped so hard it made the water in my holes rise. I was up and out of the shanty in under a nano second! 

It scared me pretty good since I was over about twenty feet of water.


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

jpcnorthwood said:


> That is what I was thinking last week when I was in my shanty and the ice popped so hard it made the water in my holes rise. I was up and out of the shanty in under a nano second!
> 
> It scared me pretty good since I was over about twenty feet of water.


I went out with my dad and a few of his buddies years ago and when someone would walk around outside the shanty, water would come up and out of the holes. That was in the middle of a small private lake...~16 feet if I remember correctly. Ice...1.5".:yikes: I think I remember him saying, "Don't tell mom about the water comin through the holes." :lol:


----------



## jabelism (Oct 29, 2011)

It can happen to anyone. I have never went thru until last year while I was on a brand new four wheeler I just bought. I made the huge mistake of going down a canal. It was good ice all around it. It was just a soft spot. Luckily there were people around and there was a sea wall 50 ft from me and i threw my winch hook to a person and he hooked it too the seawall. That saved the four wheeler and me. I pulled myself out using the cable. Went to a strangers house nearby for help, Called a tow truck to help pull me out because my winch was just holding it up. Cost me 650 for the tow truck , 400 for the service at the dealer, and my winch just went out the other day. All my wife said was you guys are RETARDS. This was off Lake Erie.:bloos: I took a buddy with me and this was his first time Ice fishing. Now his first time will be at Lake Simcoe the weekend of Feb. 3rd. Pretty scary........ I look at ice fishing a little different now. Be safe out there fellas.


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

jpcnorthwood said:


> What goes through your mind as you are going through?


 
For me it happened so fast didn't have time to think. Spudding my way out on a lake up north. Spud went through and so did I. 

Luckily my inlaw was with me and helped me out as I didn't have awls on me.

Truck was still warm but was still a cold hr ride home. Now I always carry spikes and bring a towel and extra clothes.


----------



## EZHOOPS (Feb 6, 2008)

jpcnorthwood said:


> What goes through your mind as you are going through?


Weird thing was, although my body temp dropped to 89 which is considered moderate hypothermia, I was never cold for 1 second and my buddy still tries to convince me that I was severely confused and "not myself"


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

I haven`t fallen through the ice in a long time. When I went rabbit hunting with my dad and brother we hunted alot of swamps . Occasionally my dad would hit one that was out on thin ice. I was the smallest so he sent me out to get em. (times were tough ) I can`t recall falling through going after one but went through a couple times pushing the swamp thickets.  Learned to stick my arms out really fast . About half the time there was no warning , just wam! I crossed a pressure crack last weekend that lowered the ice about 1/2 inch when stepping over it . I carry rope when I`m out on early ice .


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

I went through a canal during late ice season a few years ago. There was over 16 inches of ice on the canal, but I entered on the eastern shore of it where it met the grass and the sun had been beating down on it. Needless to say, the ice was weakened here and I went through in about 5 or 6 foot of water. Luckily I grabbed on to the ice and struggled back to shore. I walked a little bit further down to a shady spot and drilled a hole near the edge. Ice was over a foot here! Lesson learned! Tried to stick it out after I fell in, but my feet got too cold! Not a fun day, but a valuable lesson was learned.


MDH

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

about 4 yrs ago, on last ice. Warm day. About 40 other guys out . Everyone walking all over the place, but every once in a while, your heel would break thru the top crust.
I wasn't catching anything, so a dropped my rod to walk over to my budding about 30 yrds away. Half way there i fell thru something like a big slushy snow cone. i was walking so i had momentem which leaned me forward. my hands hit on some good ice & i rolled right out.
No Body saw me. i mean nobody. & not a sound was made.
I got back on knees & swore as I stood up drippping from the waist down. you could not see any dif from the good ice to the spot i went in.
dumped out my boots & continued fish till i ran out of bait.
fish started biting & wound up with 22 that evening.

fell thru wasit deep water tapping as a kid. i was a pop cycle when i got home


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

jpcnorthwood said:


> What goes through your mind as you are going through?


Probably not as much as through your shorts


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

It was a cold Feb day and I was 13 yrs old, my brother, my buddy, and myself headed out to do some rabbit hunting with our pellet guns. We reached a drainage that we called 'The Crick' that went thru our neighborhood. We had a specific field in mind and it was on the other side. We had some runoff due to some warm ups that year, then the mercury fell again and everything froze. We approached the highbank and there was a log that had fallen across the crick and appeared to go all the way across as it was seen appeared to be locked in the ice. The water had risen and a tangle of logs and debris were just 20 yards down from this log, and could see a pretty good riffle behind the log jam, so we knew the water was moving pretty good underneath.

I went first and was sliding down the log, straddled, till I hit the ice. I kept on my fanny, straddling the log as it was jammed in the ice making my way across the frozen crick. All of the sudden there was an eerie crack/crunch/crash and I was in up to my neck. I managed to get my arms on top of the ice to my armpits, but I could not touch bottom with my legs kicking wildly, and I could feel the current pulling me under the ice, and I was too soaked and not strong enough at 13 to power my way up and out of the current.......I knew I was in serious trouble if I got under the ice or if the ice broke from under my arms, the current would pull me right under and into the log jam, where I would probably drown under the ice there. 

I looked up at my brother with a tears as he looked on in horror as an 11 yr old watching his big brother slide further and further slowly under the ice with the current.....he was panic stricken with fear and couldn't move. All I could muster was sorry....tell mom I'm sorry.....and down I started to go........

My older buddy Paul, whom was behind me....I lost track of what he was doing. He pushed my younger brother up the log towards tha bank....jumped down to the last part of the exposed log, and as I was sliding under....reached into the water and found the collar of my coat. He pulled and pulled with everything he had and me kicking against the current.....I managed to get back up even with the ice and he kept pulling and I found my feet on the log and I scrambled out. I was alive and I was out of the water.

The log was locked in and we had crossed that log before, but with the runoff and the refreeze....it dropped away from the ice and gave an appearance that the log was still there, when halfway out, it was nothing more than a bubble in the ice that looked like the log. It was a long walk home and I had lots of time to think. Never told mom what happened, and never again did I take things lightly about ice.....whether it was fishing, skating, crossing or whatever.

It's been 27 years since that day, and it is never far from my mind and I can recall that memory as if it were yesterday. There is not a doubt in my mind that I would have surely died that day under the ice in that log jam in that creek...if it were not for the fast thinking of my friend Paul.

I enjoy the ice in winter, but I am very cautious, and drill it into my son about being safe and not going on ice without me....especially this season with the mild weather....and him approaching his 13th birthday.

Winter time and ice is serious business, you don't have to have immense fear, but you had better have some serious respect for it......she won't have any for you if she has the chance.


----------



## logsnagger (Jan 20, 2011)

soggybtmboys said:


> It was a cold Feb day and I was 13 yrs old, my brother, my buddy, and myself headed out to do some rabbit hunting with our pellet guns. We reached a drainage that we called 'The Crick' that went thru our neighborhood. We had a specific field in mind and it was on the other side. We had some runoff due to some warm ups that year, then the mercury fell again and everything froze. We approached the highbank and there was a log that had fallen across the crick and appeared to go all the way across as it was seen appeared to be locked in the ice. The water had risen and a tangle of logs and debris were just 20 yards down from this log, and could see a pretty good riffle behind the log jam, so we knew the water was moving pretty good underneath.
> 
> I went first and was sliding down the log, straddled, till I hit the ice. I kept on my fanny, straddling the log as it was jammed in the ice making my way across the frozen crick. All of the sudden there was an eerie crack/crunch/crash and I was in up to my neck. I managed to get my arms on top of the ice to my armpits, but I could not touch bottom with my legs kicking wildly, and I could feel the current pulling me under the ice, and I was too soaked and not strong enough at 13 to power my way up and out of the current.......I knew I was in serious trouble if I got under the ice or if the ice broke from under my arms, the current would pull me right under and into the log jam, where I would probably drown under the ice there.
> 
> ...


 
Great write up. Serious stuff.


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

Last year about 500 yds east of Anglers Point. There was a good 8" of ice and I picked a spot on the outskirts of a few scattered shantys. We had just got a good 3-4" of snow and I had just sold my antiquated (old) power auger and only had a 6" mora with dull blades so I was looking to take the lazy route by looking for older holes. I came upon (2) 2x2 blocks of ice and spudded all around them thinking I'd find the old spearing hole with no luck, but I was still pessimistic so I moved approx 10' away and started drilling - fell straight thru up to my elbows, but was able to roll out in 3-4 seconds. Nobodys fault but my own for being poorly equipted (dull auger), alone, and making the poor assumption that all spear-fisherman always placed their ice "cut outs" directly next to their spearing holes when they left. I was way too cold to make it back in, so I carefully but quickly exposed the older 2x4' spearing hole that I just fell thru (luckily it was only 2' wide), thru up the one man clam, fired up the coleman and fished for 4 hrs, and was completly dry when I left. Scared me and taught me a valuable lesson, even on safe ice never assume others are as courteous as we are. I will never go alone again on ice unless there is a large group nearby. As a side note, a young kid did "check" on me, I think, by offering me his remaining minnows, so its possible he witnessed me going thru but did not want to embarrass me. That cold water still makes me cold to this day when I think back on what happened.


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

Last year about 500 yds east of Anglers Point. There was a good 8" of ice and I picked a spot on the outskirts of a few scattered shantys. We had just got a good 3-4" of snow and I had just sold my antiquated (old) power auger and only had a 6" mora with dull blades so I was looking to take the lazy route by looking for older holes. I came upon (2) 2x2 blocks of ice and spudded all around them thinking I'd find the old spearing hole with no luck, but I was still pessimistic so I moved approx 10' away and started drilling - fell straight thru up to my elbows, but was able to roll out in 3-4 seconds. Nobodys fault but my own for being poorly equipted (dull auger), alone, and making the poor assumption that all spear-fisherman always placed their ice "cut outs" directly next to their spearing holes when they left. I was way too cold to make it back in, so I carefully but quickly exposed the older 2x4' spearing hole that I just fell thru (luckily it was only 2' wide), thru up the one man clam, fired up the coleman and fished for 4 hrs, and was completly dry when I left. Scared me and taught me a valuable lesson, even on safe ice never assume others are as courteous as we are. I will never go alone again on ice unless there is a large group nearby. As a side note, a young kid did "check" on me, I think, by offering me his remaining minnows, so its possible he witnessed me going thru but did not want to embarrass me. That cold water still makes me cold to this day when I think back on what happened.


----------



## woody1963 (Sep 29, 2009)

About 10 years ago a budy and me were crappie fishing after dark in March. The ice was plenty safe AFTER you put a plank on the edge to get on. It was all good,slammed the crappie,headed back,,now picture this I am carrying my lantern,bucket and auger. I got half way across and the plank slipped and down I went:help:,lantern flailing around like I was winding up, it was only about 4 foot of water but damn cold and my buddy started laughing his ass off. I was pissed instantly,,not from the cold water from my buddy laughing at me. I said:smile-mad "go ahead and laugh you s.o.b,,,your not across yet. Outdoor memories last forever. I am sure one of will talk about this for one of our eulogy's when we pass but hopefully that will be a long time from now.


----------



## jpcnorthwood (Mar 17, 2008)

Fishfoote said:


> Probably not as much as through your shorts


That made me spit out my coffee!


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Well my first and only experience was on the bay about 4 yrs ago. Crossed a working crack on the way out. While out fishing the wind picked up and I noticed a few people heading back in. My ignorant @$$ decided to keep fishing. Well the wind continued to rip and I finally decided it was time to head back in across the crack. I had one of my buddies with me on the quad and another riding [email protected]&ch in the back of the shanty. We got to the crack and seen it had opened up a few feet. We searched for a spot that looked good to cross. (Just happend to be a few guys fishing right there inside the crack) We attempted to cross. Well, we soon learned that quads can't tread water too well. Lol luckily I had enough momentum to carry me across. The quad, myself and my budding riding with me made it just fine. The guy riding in the shanty wasn't so lucky lol. As soon as we hit the crack we knew something wasnt right and could feel the tires breaking through we turned around to look behind us to see the
Shanty skis dropping into the crack and my buddy flying out doing cartwheels 10 ft in the air. Luckily no one got hurt. Good thing he had his helmet on! Only thing that broke was a heater and the tow bar on the shanty. Guys fishing at the crack, got quite the laugh out of the whole ordeal. 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

Little Roober said:


> Oh *****!


Yup

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ice Hopper (Jan 24, 2010)

About four years ago we had a year with lots of early snow followed by very cold temps and lots of ice. We had very good late ice conditions on St. Clair. It was probably late February, very warm and lots of water on the ice. I had my 5 year old son on my Honda Big Red with me and was pulling a two man Fish Trap Guide on a tow bar. Also had my power auger mounted on the front of the machine. We had been all over in front of Gino's drilling through 18" or more of ice ll day long, but fishing was slow. We decided to head toward the sail ramp at Metro, but I wasn't ready to quit yet. So I decided to fish our way into the ramp from about 1/3 of a mile out. 

I was about to stop when I realized that the ice we were on was all "pick marked" and porous. As soon as I went to turn more shoreward, we went through. I can still remember hammering the throttle in desperation as we broke through. I grabbed my son, who was riding on my lap, as we toppled to the right. The auger on the front and the trailer hitch on the back kept the machine from going down and rolling all the way over. As we rolled off the machine to the right I was amazed that we didn't go through too. But only weigh 130 pounds and my son Joshua was less 50 lbs at the time and we rolled off the machine. I laid there for. Minute and kept him from sending up and just held him next to me. It was all wet on the ice and he didn't understand how bad the situation was. But I could see what was holding us up and was terrified inside. I made him take his helmet off and I removed mine, in preparation for going through. I surveyed the area and there wasn't anyone within shouting distance, as we were probably the farthest out of anyone and the on shore wind had most folks facing away from us. I made the decision that we needed to get away from the machine and it's weight. That's when he started to cry. He wanted to stand up and walk, but I made him crawl on his belly. I put him just in front of me, where I could hold his legs if needed and guided his path until we were once again on 12-18" of ice.

I almost sob every time I tell this story. It could have turned out very badly for us both. I have done some downright reckless stuff on the ice over the years, especially prefishing for tournaments. But on this day, at the time, I didn't think we would have any problems...in hind sight I made a lot of bad decisions.

That day really changed the way I feel about ice and especially how I approach ice during warm snaps. I have also become a very big proponent of a machine called the Wilcraft, (www.the wilcraft.com) which I believe is the ultimate in ice fishing safety. 

Another thing that I do when I take my kids is, when walking I always put them in a transport sled like a Jet Sled. They have instructions that if I ever go through, their job is to yell for help, but to not get out of the sled!

I thank the Lord that my story didn't end differently! Please be safe out there on the early ice this weekend.


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

I had the morning off so I went to set some tip ups and check the shanty. I spudded all the way out and there was 6-8 inches. I set tip ups and went to the shanty. Spudded three sides out ( it was warm a few days then got cold). Went to side number four and sploosh! Went under and smaked my face on the ice. Don't remember but next I knew I was standing on the ice with water and blood running down my face. Picked up and my carharrts were stiff by the time I got to the truck.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Four times, never over my head. The only time I remember anything was on Manistee lake. I was drilling consecutive holes to find the right depth alongside a sand bar when I went through. all I thought about was saving my power auger. It was just over 2.5" deep though.


----------



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

Want to show you how a youth thinks. Used to fish for walleyes in the Thames River. The ice was getting dangerously thin when a bud and myself got there. But there were a couple of OLD timers out on the ice. While we were walking out we noticed a rope on the ice. The other end was tied to a tree on shore.Apparently that rope was the old timers safety net. Never realizing the danger, we thought the rope WAS A GREAT IDEA. You just can't cure stupid.


----------



## PerchOnly (Oct 24, 2007)

Was about 4 years ago, Mid March at the Raft. I had fished outside one of the canals early in the morning and there was plenty of good ice. Walked out to a couple of different sites and by the afternoon I returned to my original hole. I went through like I was walking on paper, no crack of the ice, no one around and I was up to my chin in water. Each time I pulled myself up the ice broke. I looked around for anyone but I was by myself as it was during the week. I tried 4 or 5 more times but kept on breaking through. I tried to just get a leg up on the ice as I guessed my weight was too much by using my arms. Got the leg up for a few seconds, but fell through, this time my head went under water. After righting myself, I realilzed for certain that I had to save myself, no more fun and games :lol: and somehow gather my wits and strenth to do just that. Another try with just my arrms, another failure. Could tell that I was not only getting tired but my body was shutting down the extremities as my arms and legs were getting extremely heavy and numb. Tried again with just my leg and the ice held. I can still hear the water rushing off of my pants and jacket, scooted on the ice to get my second leg out and hoped the ice would hold. It did.

Got my gear, got my bearings (shore was only about 100 feet away) and took maybe 2 steps and my left foot went through. In that microsecond I was unsure if I could even save my self again, trying to figure out if I should quickly move or what. For whatever reason the ice held under my other foot and I just had to pull out my leg.

Funny thing was that as I was walking to shore I started to hear a siren and thought gee, I wonder who else went in? As I kept on walking the siren kept getting louder and I finally realized they were looking for me. 

Yep, got the ride on the airboat. Took an ambulance because my temp was a little low. I think they said my core temperature at the hospital was 95 deg, which was about an hour after I got out of the water. Still remember asking the guys in the ambulance to turn up the heat as I couldn't stop shaking. They said the heat was on high and I saw that they were in their t shirts. :lol:


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Yeah, like 3 times :SHOCKED:

Once on my own in the shallows. The second time my setter dragged me in on Scott Lake while dragging me on skates.

The third time a novice took me in after I told him to spread out. He insisted on helping me drag the shanty on the canal at what was once the Gar Woods. It was a bar at the time and they saw us go in. Again, I came out like seal, but he was stuck with his 350 pound frame just bobbing in the water. Thankfully a few patrons of the bar came out with a rope and pulled his ass out breaking the ice along the way. There was no way I could have got him out.

We used to drive out on Anchor Bay, and I mean way out... Screw that!

I like ice, but mostly in my drink! :yikes:

Many years ago we'd keep permanent shacks out of the M59 Launch, but unpredictable ice and a few lost ones just didn't make sense.


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

I think I was 17 when it happened, last ice, in the Sebewaing marina. I think it was actually in April, we were on about 2-3" of questionable ice, but the excellent perch fishing clouded my judgement. It was fish after fish all morning long, but what nobody realized was how the warm conditions were deteriorating the ice. There were probably 40 other guys in the marina that day, some smart (sitting on docks) and a lot of idiots (like myself, on the ice) fishing. 

I remember sitting there on my bucket and hearing a guy start yelling. I turned around to see a bunch of guys scrambling around trying to help an elderly gentleman out as he had fallen through by one of the docks. I remember turning and looking at my buddy who was fishing with me and saying to each other, "Time to get the #(*# out of here!" We quickly gathered our stuff and headed to the seawall to climb up the ladder to get to the parking lot where the truck was parked. 

This is when a great day of fishing turned south. As my buddy walked towards the wall, splash! He fell through and went right down to his neck, but kept his head above the water. It was about 7-8' deep where he had gone through. I could see the fear and panic in his eyes, when it occurred to me..."@*U(#, he can't swim!" 

I had to help him get out. I had a spud with me, so I laid it out on the ice and began to creep towards him. I got to where he could just about reach the end of it, and the next thing you know, I was going down. I quickly caught myself with my hands and only managed to go in to my waist. I rolled away to safety, whew! My buddy was really beginning to panic, by this time others had gathered trying to help him out, with no success. I was hardly wet, and I wasn't leaving him there so I crept around to the opposite side and tried to get to him once again. Down I went again! I managed to pull myself back out, and roll to safety once again. Thankfully, by this time a group of other fisherman were able to get something thrown to my buddy and he was able to get out. I managed to walk all the way across the marina to a dock and finally reach solid ground safely.

I hope I never have to go through anything like this again. One thing I will add is that I was wearing my new (at the time) ice armor suit. I had it cinched down tight over my boots. Both times when I went through I remember my legs feeling like they were full of air and I essentially popped right up to the surface without going past my waist. To my amazement, I was almost completely dry under my suit when I removed it at the truck. The pockets in my jacket were full of water, so I know I went down to them. The suit could have saved my life that day.

In the end, I think we lost a spud and the worst part, a bucket full of perch. It was a humbling drive home that day, with the heat on high most of the way.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jun 25, 2002)

A few years ago I fished upstream of Saganing Creek on the Sag. River. There was over 8" of good ice and more in some spots. I was walking back towards the shanty after drilling a new hole and the next thing I knew, I was underwater in about 18ft of water. I came back up in the hole I fell through and was out before my dad who was about 15ft away could push a sled to me. I never felt the current of the river which was running pretty light that day, luckily. 

I was wearing Ice Armor bibs but had stupidly worn a fleece jacket for a top. It soaked up the water and went down my bibs. I spent the next couple hours sitting in a laundromat in Bay City, probably scaring the patrons who only saw a wet fisherman in bibs sitting and waiting for clothes to dry. 

We found out later that someone had a big hole there and hadn't marked it before a bit of snow had covered it up. I now carry a spud when I fish the river and try to check for those type of problems as I move around. No guarantees but it makes me feel more comfortable.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

jpcnorthwood said:


> what goes through your mind as you are going through?


to get the hell out!!!!


----------



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

A couple of years ago I was fishing Thumb Lake in Cheboygen. Mistake number one was not telling anyone where I was at (just moved to the area and didn't know any one). I don't think there are many year round residents on that lake either.

The ice was thick and I thought I should be fine. A few weeks ago there were some shanties in the area where I was walking and some of them were gone (mistake number two).

The snow was drifting over the ice and I never saw the spearing hole that I fell into. Pure fear caused me to rip myself out of the water in a split second. It was so cold that my clothing froze solid before I got back to my truck.

Part of what saved me from going completely under the water is that I have mentally rehearsed the concept that if I ever feel my feet give way then I will extend my arms out to the side. If you have a plan for that eventuallity then you'll be able to instantly react when things happen when seconds count rather than trying to think something up when you are in the water. Keep your ice picks in the same spot every time you go out.


----------



## ZMAN79 (Dec 17, 2008)

I must of been, maybe 12-14 years old on the swan creek in saginaw county. We were messing around before the bus came. Then I fell, rear end hit the ice...crack...didn't fall through, but I was all wet dragging my but to school...that was the wake up call....stay your but off the ice unless you know you have 6 inches under ya, my safety net from that day on...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## troutfisher25 (May 7, 2011)

Funny thing is I just fell through yesterday on pratt lake. There was a good 5 inches of ice on the whole lake, except the spot I fell through. This part was 5-6 feet deep and near the point on the sandbar. So if anyone is out there dont go near that point! My buddy and I were walking back to the launch and we were trying to cut the corner. As soon as we were parallel with the point we went down. My instant thought was this couldn't be happening to me. I always wait till there is 4 inches or more before I go out. However all it takes is one weak spot in that ice to turn it into real life. Well after we went down, I instantly spun around and starting clawing at the ice to get out. The first part broke and then the second held and I pulled my self out. Then I turned to my buddy, who when he was going down threw his underwater camera out onto the safe ice, and I pulled him out. Then we stripped down getting the wet clothes off. Then we went up to a random house and we were welcomed in to dry off and use the phone. They were extremely nice and I am very greatful to them. 

When we went down my shanty followed too. After we were all dry we went back out and used a branch breaker to pull everything out of the death trap. So lessoned learned. If you don't know the lake, seek information from fellow fisherman out on the ice or someone who does.
Everyone is find besides the fact that my hand auger is still down there with 5 "pops" and I tweaked my back a little.


----------



## StevieRay (Nov 2, 2009)

I fell through once, it was after a refreez. A good bit of ice just turned into icecubes beneeth my feet as i was heading out. I had all my geer in my hands including my auger, I was able to throw my bucket on solid ice but the rest went with me.. I managed to catch them all before they sliped into the depths even my pole wich I cought with my feet when i felt my reel hit my boot .. I was able to hoist myself and all my geer onto the ice and pulled myself and my geer on my belly too safety. 

had a hour walk ahaed of me before i got home, worst icefishing trip EVER!

I figured I would have lss chanc of falling through if I was on my belly, I also figured that if I did fall through it would make a large whole that would be easy to find if I sank.
I wonder how long under water before I would kick off my boots and clothes to sav my life... my icfishing suit is like my favorite item I own! lol


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

buggs said:


> Last year about 500 yds east of Anglers Point. There was a good 8" of ice and I picked a spot on the outskirts of a few scattered shantys. We had just got a good 3-4" of snow and I had just sold my antiquated (old) power auger and only had a 6" mora with dull blades so I was looking to take the lazy route by looking for older holes. I came upon (2) 2x2 blocks of ice and spudded all around them thinking I'd find the old spearing hole with no luck, but I was still pessimistic so I moved approx 10' away and started drilling - fell straight thru up to my elbows, but was able to roll out in 3-4 seconds. Nobodys fault but my own for being poorly equipted (dull auger), alone, and making the poor assumption that all spear-fisherman always placed their ice "cut outs" directly next to their spearing holes when they left. I was way too cold to make it back in, so I carefully but quickly exposed the older 2x4' spearing hole that I just fell thru (luckily it was only 2' wide), thru up the one man clam, fired up the coleman and fished for 4 hrs, and was completly dry when I left. Scared me and taught me a valuable lesson, even on safe ice never assume others are as courteous as we are. I will never go alone again on ice unless there is a large group nearby. As a side note, a young kid did "check" on me, I think, by offering me his remaining minnows, so its possible he witnessed me going thru but did not want to embarrass me. That cold water still makes me cold to this day when I think back on what happened.


Gas pockets throughout that area also.

One year out of Fair Haven, found a 20ft circle of open water surrounded by 1 ft of ice all around. 1 mile or so out from shore. Gas pocket.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

and it was only about 6 hours ago, first time, up to my armpits, was on "safe" ice, then coming back in went thru, got on top again with the belly crawl, went back to help a friend get his stuff off and went thru a 2nd time, again, belly crawl, and on top.

an eye opener to say the least, and all the time I had this crazy laugh goin to asure myself and the other 2 guys that I was OK.

hope this was my only experience.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

jiggerjarvi said:


> and it was only about 6 hours ago, first time, up to my armpits, was on "safe" ice, then coming back in went thru, got on top again with the belly crawl, went back to help a friend get his stuff off and went thru a 2nd time, again, belly crawl, and on top.
> 
> an eye opener to say the least, and all the time I had this crazy laugh goin to asure myself and the other 2 guys that I was OK.
> 
> hope this was my only experience.


Guessing it wasn't "safe".


----------



## 6pack (Dec 5, 2010)

I have only gotten a wet foot a couple times by shore. A few years ago was on Higgins Lake, about 7-8 inches of ice, sitting in the shanty when the ice started shaking and the sounds of cracking around us. We bailed out of the shanty to see an idiot with his truck and snow plow clearing a spot on the ice.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I went through on the quaniquassee river while perch fishing. I just finished drilling a hole through 8 inches of ice. I walked a few feet to drill another hole and I went down. I immediately leaned back and came right back up onto the ice. It was 5 degrees out but I made it back to the car and got the wet clothes off and heater running. It was a long 45 minute ride home after that. The only thing that I lost were my car keys and I thank God that I had another set of them with me.


----------

